# Classic Mallet Project



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm underway on a classic woodworker's mallet. Thought I'd share.

It's a standard design you can get free on the web with some changes and additions.

Here's a model of the mallet with my intended texturing.








[/url] mallet by pat w1, on Flickr[/IMG]

And one of just the head.








[/url] mallet head texture by pat w1, on Flickr[/IMG]

The head starts as a block of red oak 130 x 90 x 60 mm (just for you, Harry) and is a laminate of three 20 mm thick pieces. The handle will be 300 mm long ebonized red oak and has a 20 x 26 mm cross-section at the handle end and the shaft tapers at the top to match a tapered mortise in the head. Various edges receive a 3 mm round over. Friction holds the head in place.

The changes are in the head. I've formed cavities in the center laminate pieces that form the sides of the mortise. A two stage glue-up starting with one full side and the center pieces allows for filling the cavities with BB's to augment the final weight. The cavities are filled to absolute capacity before gluing the final side piece in place.

Here's a line view with the hidden interior geometry.








[/url] mallet Head WF hidden by pat w1, on Flickr[/IMG]

The working faces are at a 5 degree angle to the center-line which seems to be about standard. I have some black leather I'll attach to the faces for padding.

I've completed the head lamination stage with the added BB's and the mortise and I'll get a pic or two up soon. 

GCG


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Patrick, That is cool! Mallets in my shop get kinda ugly over time. With the leather facing I can only imagine that you're going to use this one only on carefully selected projects. Typically, Whenever I need a new mallet; I just cut a block of red oak and drill a hole through it and insert a large dowel or broom handle. After the dowel is seated, I cross-pin with a 3/16" or 1/4" dowel - with both dowels glued respectively. I imagine BB's will provide what you need, but be mindful that many gun and/or sporting goods stores will sell you lead shot - it is used for ammo reloading. Patrick, I sent you a "friend request", but haven't heard back from you. Please reply - I don't bite. I've noticed that we have some common interests beyond woodworking, such as aquarium stuff. I collect reptiles and have some photos on my FaceBook page.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is very nice Patrick. I'd like to know how the BBs or lead shot work out. In a dead blow hammer there is room for the shot to move so that it hits bottom slightly after the head makes contact. I'm interested to know what effect filling the cavity has.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I made one or two of those classic mallets. And didn't like them. So now just turn sculpture mallets, different sizes, different woods, for different weights. For me anyway, they work way better than the 'classic' mallets. Even made several for my older son out of two pieces of 2X4 glued together, worked out nicely. SCULPTUERS MALLET - Bing Images


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Theo,
I am assuming you are hitting chisels or gouges with your mallets. Is the round surface any harder on the ends of the chisels?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

@Otis - I didn't even see the request - sorry - accepted, of course.

@Chuck - I was going more for the weight but there is still a little bit of a maraca sound in there so who knows. I'll let you know.

@Theo - First dedicated chisel mallet so I don't know if I'll like it or not. Then there's the issue of not having a lathe so ....

Here's a first stage shot of the head and the leather facing:








[/url] 2012-11-10_19-42-16_HDR by pat w1, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ball game is back on so gotta go ... GO Dawgs (MSU but Georgia, too, to keep the BCS/SEC dynasty hopes alive).

GCG


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Patrick, I think when this is finished you won't want to hit anything with it! Not being familiar with the use of wooden mallets I need to ask if red oak is a common choice? I ask this because hickory, hard maple or white oak are all denser; it seems like they would stand up better but not look as nice?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

@Mike - The ones like you find for sale on amazon and ebay are usually beech. I went with red oak cause I have a lot on hand from the salvage I did a while back. It SEEMS dense enough so we'll see. Proof in the pudding so to speak.

Any who, finished the handle and the head and sanded to 220. Heres a shot.

 2012-11-11_21-05-22_HDR by pat w1, on Flickr

I've got the handle in the ebonizing process now and its looking good. I did three washes of tea with about an hour of dry time between them then a wash in the ferrous acetate. I plan at least one more cycle of both to get to an even coloration. I'll get a shot of it up when it's done. Still need to contact cement the leather to the faces then a few coats of finish probably a wipe on poly.

Oh, I've got something else planned for the handle that I'm keeping to myself till it's done but it's why there are the two holes you see in the handle in the photo.

GCG


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Theo,
> I am assuming you are hitting chisels or gouges with your mallets. Is the round surface any harder on the ends of the chisels?


Chisels and gouges, mostly. Have noticed absolutely no difference on the ends of the chisels. Of course, I usually don't whack the tar out of them either, often use my light little pine mallet, and just tap tap them, especially for more delicate cuts.

I found that with the 'classic' mallets I often wasn't hitting the chisel/gouge square on, and it would tend to cause errors. But with the round mallets I don't have that problem at all. Don't know if it's just me, or what, but besides being so much faster and easier to make, the round mallets work better for me. And, if you make sure to have the big end square you can stand them on end. I think that right now I have 7, maybe 8, mallets, out of pine, dogwood, holly, maybe oak, hickory.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> @Theo - First dedicated chisel mallet so I don't know if I'll like it or not. Then there's the issue of not having a lathe so ....


Oh, you NEED a lathe. Tremendous fun, you don't even need to make anything, just put a hunk of wood it it and turn. I used to get my shop almost knee deep with wood shavings at times.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see it in full bloom. Keep us posted.





_________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

85% complete. Just one more thing. Stay tuned

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

100% with a para-cord wrap on the handle - black of course.

GCG


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A collectors item , Patrick........


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Now Patrick, my friend; you have a decision to make: (I would love to lean you in a preferential direction)
*ARE YOU GOING TO USE THIS MALLET?* (I certainly hope not).
Now make yourself an ugly mallet with a scrap broomhandle and a hunk of oak for the serious work - SAVE THIS ONE TO INSPIRE YOUR FRIENDS - IT IS PERFECT!

Thanks a lot for making me _ashamed of _my own home-made mallets! Great work!!!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks James..



OPG3 said:


> Now Patrick, my friend; you have a decision to make: (I would love to lean you in a preferential direction)
> *ARE YOU GOING TO USE THIS MALLET?* (I certainly hope not).
> Now make yourself an ugly mallet with a scrap broomhandle and a hunk of oak for the serious work - SAVE THIS ONE TO INSPIRE YOUR FRIENDS - IT IS PERFECT!
> 
> Thanks a lot for making me _ashamed of _my own home-made mallets! Great work!!!


I may take you up on that. A friend at work is paying me to make him one just like it for a Christmas gift for his wife (why he wants to give his wife a weapon confounds me). I might just take the opportunity to make two.

GCG


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice. Puts my Marples to shame.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep, I was right. You wont want to hit anything with this puppy. Great job Patrick!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks again all.



Mike said:


> Yep, I was right. You wont want to hit anything with this puppy. ...


I might ... once or twice .... just so I can SAY I use it. I will leather face and weight the second one so really it'll be close in terms of build. Any way I had some ideas on how to make the build a little easier where the taper matching is involved.

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Not sure if this is OK on the forum; so Moderators, if you want to slap my wrist I understand.

I started to check the stock of red oak for good candidates for the two new mallets I'll be making and it looks like I'll have enough for those and two more. I'm just throwing out a feeler here. Would anyone be interested in one and if so to what stage of completion?

Weighted? Leather Faced? Ebonized Handle or Head? Handle wrap?
What do you think a fair price would be? 
I was thinking $25 US for a basic mallet weighted and unfinished.
Leather Facing - $10 US
Ebonized Head - $5 : Handle $5 : Both - $7
Handle Wrap - $5
No sure what to say on the finish. I'm not a finishing wizard so ... ?
Shipping would be on you. All through PayPal.

I've got the wood cut into basic project blanks and would need to know if the interest is out there.

Again to the Mod's - I don't want to step over any lines, I just didn't know if the marketplace forum was the right place to do a market survey.

GCG


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess this is moot.

Worth a try.

GCG


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's brilliant. The choice of colors is perfect for the piece. 




___________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

